# Add RCI resort:  Riverwalk, Lincoln NH



## mdurette (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello mods - if you would like to add this resort - I would be happy to post a review.  It will be limited since we only stayed one night - but I have a good overall feeling for the resort.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

Not a bbs issue.  Moving to About The Rest Of TUG forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2018)

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resort/?Riverwalk at Loon Mountain&ID=15287

added, thank you!


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Is Riverwalk exclusively RCI or also II?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 20, 2018)

good question, i do see this resort in the II directory....perhaps its the same (or a part of the existing resort)?

https://www.intervalworld.com/web/c...ortCode=VMC&parentResortCode=VMC#.WoxbWKjwZhE


----------

